# Haunted manor scene ideas please



## Drunkenmonkeyrage (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi

I'm planning to add a garage scene this year to our haunted manor. I love the idea but I have no clue what would make a good scene that would fit our theme. Any ideas or links to pics would be much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What do you currently have in your haunt?
What kind of space do you actually have to play with?
What do you have in the way of actors?
Is this modeled after Disney's Haunted Mansion or...?


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

A dungeon scene might be cool. Making stone walls out of Styrofoam insulation panels using a heat gun is really easy. just draw out, run over the drawings with a heat gun (it melts the styrofoam making it look like grout) and paint. light, easy and realistic looking. You can make chain out of pvc pipe, cut into 3/4 inch pieces, cut and puzzle together. if you need info on that i got some pics i could post. lots of rats, snakes, and spiders. skeletons hanging in cages (made out of cardboard and duct tape) and a couple other torture machines!


----------

